
Must – Simple Way to Manage Your Movies and TV Shows - NTI
Dear Hacker News Team,<p>My name is Victoria, I am a business development manager at Must. It is my pleasure to e-meet you and present our project.<p>Must is a prime and indispensable personal assistant through cinema world. It will help you make a list of movies &amp; TV shows to watch, fill up watched collection, stay up-to-date with recent trailers and upcoming theater releases.<p>Must lets you:
<i>Have an updated want list at hand
</i>Monitor your friends&#x27; activities and compare your preferences
<i>Be in the mainstream by watching hottest trailers and exploring new releases
</i>Add a review about the film or rate it
*In-app ticket &amp; iTunes purchase<p>Must app is available worldwide for free at the iTunes Store (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;appsto.re&#x2F;ru&#x2F;D__2_.i).
You can find a video of Must in action, read more about it and find a couple of screenshots at our website (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mustapp.me).<p>Please feel free to contact me should you have any questions about the app. My contact details follow.
Thank you in advance for considering our app for review.<p>Best,
Victoria Tadtaeva
Business Development Manager at Must
Email: victoria.tadtaeva@mustapp.me
Phone: +7 926 083-83-66
Skype: victoria.tad
======
olivercreashe
The simplest way to manage movies and tv shows would be if either:

\- all content providers merge or

\- i pay one content provider and have access to all others

In other words: single sign-on.

It does not seem like your app does that.

Anything else (like yet another content provider or management service) is
idiotic, IMO.

------
madamelic
I love how you didn't even try.

You don't know what HN even is, you copied and pasted an email into a message
board and you didn't even care to tell us _why_ we should care.

------
darrelld
Sorry but this post has no soul. Account created exactly 100 days ago, no
other posts and it hits all the checkboxes of a marketing email.

